# Stabila Level Choices



## DC INC (Jan 1, 2012)

Dan_Watson said:


> Never heard of Sola. Do you have them? They are close in price to the Stabila. Levels are on the bottom of the list right now, but as we need them I am not sure what to go with.
> 
> We only have a Stabila 25360 used for setting posts.


You use a torpedo for post setting? I use either my 4' stabila for fences etc. Or my 6-10 plate level for more precise posts


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

DC INC said:


> You use a torpedo for post setting? I use either my 4' stabila for fences etc. Or my 6-10 plate level for more precise posts


Post = Helical post

Nothing more than that torpedo is needed 9 out 10 times.


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

I have two sets of the black 120 year anniversary levels from stabila. They include a 78" and 32". I also had a yellow set that I gave to a friend of mine. I prefer the yellow personally. When hanging doors and stuff it is hard to see the gap to check if the jamb is straight. The one set I carry in my van and use a lot, the other set is in my trailer. ITS FOR SALE IF anyone wants it.


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

If anyone is interested I can get some pics of them and make me an offer.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Burns-Built said:


> If anyone is interested I can get some pics of them and make me an offer.


I just sent ya a PM. 


Dave


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

Dave, Level pics


----------



## DHR (Apr 3, 2014)

Sent you a message about your levels


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

Been using the R beam levels for the last year and love them. If I was to buy one it would be the 6'. We use that all the time.

Otherwise for framing we like the plate level or a laser plumb bob

http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/meas...la-r-beam-level_o.aspx?dfpzone=blogs.timuhler


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

I bought the type 80 magnetic 3 pc set last summer. The 4', 2', and torpedo for 130 dollars. My only grip is the new torpedo's only have two magnets compared to the the older ones that have 4. 

No they are not as rigid as the type 192's. However I don't plan on using them for rough work.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

I want a set of the R beams so bad I started driving 60d spikes today with my 196’s – no predrill required :laughing:


----------



## mldfirme (Oct 30, 2021)

Burns-Built said:


> I have two sets of the black 120 year anniversary levels from stabila. They include a 78" and 32". I also had a yellow set that I gave to a friend of mine. I prefer the yellow personally. When hanging doors and stuff it is hard to see the gap to check if the jamb is straight. The one set I carry in my van and use a lot, the other set is in my trailer. ITS FOR SALE IF anyone wants it.


Is the black edition still available


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Check the date.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR (Feb 25, 2019)

I use the R-Type levels. If I could do it all over again I would go with the 196's. The R-Types are fine, good levels, but I think the size is excessive.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

7-12 foot plate level 

Worked great for framing.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

get at least one digital .


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

wallmaxx said:


> 7-12 foot plate level
> 
> Worked great for framing.


Never owned one of those. I have 2 of the 80 inch, and we mostly use them for doors and big windows. Walls are always set with the laser. More accurate, and only need one person.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

If I get an 8 footer, I'll go R-Beam. I have a 2 foot R-Beam, don't see the reason for that much bulk in a small level. For me anyways.


----------

